# Just Moved



## LMGH (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello

I have just moved to steinen, germany (close to Lörrach)
I am currently working on learning german so that i can then apply to university here and do a prepatory course related to what i decide to major in. 

anyway i would like to get to know people and make friends, anyone close?


----------



## ThesisWriter (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm not close, but I've been in your shoes. I advise you to try to make friends in the expat scene first (see if there is an Expat facebook group or forum for your area). German people are quite difficult to make friends with because they tend to stick with the circles they grew up with. This isn't true for everybody of course, but generally I have found it to be difficult to become friends with Germans. 

A good way to meet Germans is to do a language tandem with them; they learn English from you and you learn German from them. Also worth a google.

Good luck!


----------

